

 Startup Horror Story - What to do? - parkej3
https://gist.github.com/jackp/5d5a390c0bdd749c67b8

======
czbond
You didn't mention your location, but I'm going to guess "U.S.".

Find a few consulting gigs - then worry about dealing with the drama. Here's
what I would do: First, for the consulting gigs: 1) post that you're available
for a for weeks on facebook 2) email a few connectors & founders in the
startup community that you're available for short gigs 3) email marketing
agencies in your city the same thing

Try to buy yourself 1 months worth of paid gig time - then use that time to
look for positions. Don't jump into a new job simply bc you need one.

------
didyousaymeow
Sounds like their broke, so even if you did sue and win, you likely not get
paid. As CIO, ask yourself if going off the grid for a week after launch was a
good idea? I'm surprised it didn't come up during your discussions before you
left. Regardless, I'd chalk it up to lessons learned and move on with your
immediate need to secure future income. Good luck to you!

------
CyberFonic
Condolences.

But didn't you pick up on the brewing "smell" when Jim became CEO? I think you
were very naive to believe either Bob or Jim with their reassurances. This is
exactly what the Jims and Bobs of the world are like. Full of it!

In startup-land your story is just one of hundreds. Of course, you could get a
lawyer but it is going to cost you lots of money and massive amounts of stress
on your part. Even if the judgement (years later) goes your way, you are
unlikely to even recover your legal expenses, yet alone be compensated for
your losses.

It was an interesting learning experience! Just make sure you don't fall for a
variant of this drama again. Good Luck!

------
codezero
Get a lawyer.

~~~
fatihacet
Read this answer
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6673208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6673208)

